# Blackberry images are crystal clear and sharp



## tadd5181 (Jul 29, 2010)

My Blackberry (Curve, 8330) has a camera of minimal megapixels.  When I  download the pictures on my PC, and have full screen, they are crystal clear and extremely sharp.

How can this be with small megapixel.  Will I get sharp pictures if I have them printed?  If no, why not?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 30, 2010)

I've got the 8900 curve, and it takes some damn good pictures for being a cell phone.   I'm curious to see some of the responses to this...so yeah.

*waits*


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 30, 2010)

What is the resolution setting on your computer screen?  For example, mine's 1280 x 1024.  The PPI (pixels per inch) is 72 (or something close to that).  So I don't need a huge digital image to fill the screen.

A typical standard for printing, is 300 PPI.  So for a 4x6 print, you would want an image that is 1200 x 1800 pixels.  

In other words, you don't need a lot of pixels for an image to look good on a screen, but you need a lot more for a good looking print.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 31, 2010)

tadd5181 said:


> My Blackberry (Curve, 8330) has a camera of minimal megapixels.  When I  download the pictures on my PC, and have full screen, they are crystal clear and extremely sharp.
> 
> How can this be with small megapixel.  Will I get sharp pictures if I have them printed?  If no, why not?



Sharpness and megapixels are inversely proportional for the same equipment. Think about it, you're capturing minimal data 2megapixels with a small plastic lens. If you "upgrade" to 10mpx all of a sudden you'll be able to see how unsharp the crappy little lenses are on mobiles since the defects will show. So if your phone was actually 10mpx it would look a lot less sharp if you zoomed to 100%

A hell of a lot of cameras with only 2mpx look adequately sharp. 

2mpx will produce a photo quality 6x4 print without any problem.


----------

